# Bad things you used to do as a kid/teen?



## hhunt2 (Oct 16, 2008)

What were some bad things you used to do as a child or as a teenager?

-------------

When I was a *kid*, I used to lie to classmates so I would fit in.  I once stole $20 bucks from my moms wallet for ice cream.
As a *teen*, I would shoplift (only 4 times, then I got caught).  I would lie to my mom so I can go on dates with older boys (I was 16 at the time, and the boys were over 21).  Ditch class.  Smoke ciggs.  Drink.  Experiment with drugs.  Get tattoos and piercings (from age 16-18; well right before I turned 18).  
But I learned to be a smarter person.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 16, 2008)

I used to fight sometimes when I was a kid. I wasn't a bully, but I wasn't one to take shit either. That's pretty much the only "bad" thing I ever did as a kid.

As a teen, I smoke weed once, when I was 17. Other than that, I was pretty square LOL


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 16, 2008)

Snuck out of the house way too many times.  Stayed out all night, came home and got ready for school, and then ditch school.  Experimented with things I shouldn't have.  My parents were extremely strict with me in my younger years, so I was all about rebelling.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 16, 2008)

when i was a kid, i used to tell my dad all the time that my homework was done and it never was. i did that as a teenager, too. i still feel kind of bad about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 when i was seventeen, i used to drink with my boyfriend's friends/bandmates alot. that wasn't very smart. during high school, i ditched classes regularly...so regularly that like two months before graduation, they told me i wouldn't graduate because i had too many truancies! lucky for me i had friends in high places hahaha..


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

i was mean, like really really mean. I'm still pretty bitchy, but i look back on the things i used to say and do, and it's embarrassing. I was really lonely back then... thats prob. why. 
I used to lie to my parents and meet up with people and drink/get high in places like the train station, or outside a loblaws. i mean, i could have been raped. it was so dumb!! I used to go to class high. i sold a little pot.
I would read books/write papers for other students. 
In grade 7 and 8 i used to forge my mom's signature. They used to make you're parents sign your agenda every night. my mom was so freaking busy, she didnt have time for it, so i did it. she found out and didnt like it though.

surprisingly i never got in any trouble at school excluding twice. once i said the word "bullshit" in class and was sent to the office. The other time i was wrongly accused of writing a hate letter to a girl ( i was prob. accused cause i was so mean). I mean, i wasnt a perfect kid, but i was pretty good. 
My parents and i didnt fight. I got decent grades (Excluding math... my enemy) i didnt sleep around (i didnt even date!). I'd be satisfied if my kids turned out like me. Minus the public drunkeness and lying.


Once when i was little i went on a rampage, picking flowers for neighbours gardens... they were not pleased.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 16, 2008)

I stole candy from any place that sold it when I was 7. I did that about twice a month. Like Chiclets, or LifeSavers.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

My parents worked evenings ...So my sister and I used to sneak boys in the house...Which was a totally forbidden rule!! And I used to let my boyfriend drive my car, which was another...No No!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 16, 2008)

I made fun of people.

I still do.


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 17, 2008)

I used to cut school to go and drink at my friends house almost everyday. Once for homecoming week my friends and I were completely drunk at school and I had to hide from one of my teachers. I would also make out with this one boy all the time during school I would cut just to go make out with him. 
Boys were a forbidden rule at my house so I made time for them while out of the house. I would also stay out all night once I started driving.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 17, 2008)

During my younger years i used to steal money from my mom to buy candy from 711.  There was a river near my house, and i was told never to go down there because i could drown and because of the bacteria, but i used to play near the river with my friends. 

As a teenager i got pregnant, it was a shock because ME out of every teenager in my whole family i was the least likely to get pregnant.  I used to stay out until 4-5am to meet my boyfriend (now husbandd) at the beach, then i would go to school and the dean used to call my mom for sleeping in freqently.  Yeah my boyfriend was a bad influence LOL but i still love him.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 17, 2008)

I wouldnt say they are BAD things because i feel like every kid does it.

I was a good KID, my dad was pretty strict abotu chores and listening to him, so i was good because if my dad cuaght me or my 2 btohers doing anything really bad, we would be grounded, like seriosuly grounded, to our rooms for a month, with no tv, comp, books, nothing. we had to eat in our rooms, and the only thing we coudl do was clean or do homework, and it sucked, so i tried to stay out of trouble.

As a teen, i did normal things, like tell my parents i was staying at a g/f's house so me and my g/f could go hang with boys and stay out all night, drinking ALOT smoking weed ALOT smoke ciggs. I went through phases. I didnt smoke weed my whole teenage years, but i did frequently. I dont mind people who smoke now, but its not something for me, i hate the feeling now. I never really snuck out though. I would just stay at a friends house who's curfew was later than mine.
I met my boyfriend at just before my 16th b-day, and my curfew went out the window because my parents love him. We broke up for a bit, so i went back to smoking and stuff, but we got together shortly after, and i kind of stopped hanging with the people i did, stopped smoking weed, and doing all the stupid crap. 

again just teenage stuff.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 17, 2008)

When I was a kid, I would steal. ALL.THE.TIME. 
I did it when I was a younger teen too. I got caught and it was crazy. 
Such an ugly habit it was. 

In 8th grade I would cheat on homeowrk and tests and get good grades for it. 

I used to sneak my bf over all the time. I would also tell my mom I was at late soccer games so I could go hang out with my bf. I did a lot of stupid shit. Thankfully, nothing major happened- so I try my hardest to be an honest, good person.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 17, 2008)

I used to sneak out of my house on a regular basis- I was on the second floor and had to climb down a decorative lattice, so it wasn't hard.  That is, until I didn't notice my mother planted a rose bush at the bottom of the lattice one night.  Never snuck out that window again.  I moved to climbing out the window in the bathroom and down the tree instead.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd cut class all the time.  I've never failed a class, but I don't know how I managed that one.  I think my teachers cut me a few breaks because I know that at least two of them should have flunked me.

Other than that I was pretty good- except my mouth always got me in trouble (probably always will).  In person, I'm a sarcastic wise ass.  I've tried to curb it, but I think my internal filter is broken.  It's a good thing I work in a profession where this is acceptable.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 17, 2008)

As a teen I stole makeup, not from other people, but in stores. Idk why, maybe because I didn't have $ lol. But, not anymore.


----------



## LoveMU (Oct 17, 2008)

When I was in elementry school i used to lie a lot about my life.  I used to tell people I was a millionaire and that the building I lived in was my mansion, and every new toy that came out I said I got it first! I also used to look at maos and wish i could go to different places so I would lie to the kids at school and point out all the places on the map that I had gone!

Now I never lie, I am so transparent, it's funny!

When I was a teenager I was such a goodie two shoes, I never did drugs until I was older.  The worst I ddi was cut school to spend all day with my bf.  No biggie.  As crazy as this sounds, I wish i had experimented with drugs more when i was a teenager.  i feel like trying them at a younger age gives you a different perspective on it than trying it in your early 20s.  Oh well!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh my Goodness....should I even tell it all here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to steal, ummmm from the time I was a child up until like sophomore year in high school. Stole anything, money, candy, stuff from the drugstore, etc. I have been caught before and Im not proud of that at ALL....stealing just makes you look so....stupid lol. It was embarrassing.

Lets see, I skipped school to hang out with friends, go to the mall with friends, smoke weed with friends, hang out with this one guy.

I left school early all the time in my senior year of high school. Went to the store and McDonalds during lunch (soooo not allowed to do that)

Ummm I used to fight boys in elementary/middle school. They were mean  and annoying...so I fought them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went to friends houses, even far away sometimes (like an hour away from my house...my mom knew where I was going) But what she didnt know was that we were going to be smoking weed and drinking...that was when i was like 14/15?

Me and my friends would buy and smoke weed almost everyday, at the age of 14, 15 and smoke all the time after school.

I used to smoke at school, in one of the auto mechanics cars, or in the gazebo. I've been to school high, and I brought rum and coke to school ina  coke bottle numerous times.

I lost my virginity to a 24 year old when I was 16.

I was hardly EVER where I said I was going to be.

Ive gotten into a couple fights during my high school years.

I gave oral sex to a guy in the stairwell at school, after lunch.

.....Dont judge me.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I was hardly EVER where I said I was going to be._

 
That pretty much sums me up. Secret bad girl.


----------



## pangie (Oct 17, 2008)

i stole money from my first employer...wasn't proud of it but wanted the cash since they treated me unfairly... hey i was only 14!


----------



## SuSana (Oct 17, 2008)

When I was 7 or 8 I had a sticker collection, when we would go to Hallmark I would steal stickers when my Mom wouldn't buy them for me.  Stickers??  How dumb was that.

In high school I would ditch, not every day but sometimes.  I worked in the attendance office so I would just change the records for my friends & I to say we were there.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 17, 2008)

*Raced cars
*Stayed out all night


That's two off the top ten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was always honest.  If confronted by my parents, I told the truth.  My mother would tell me, "I don't know if I really want to hear all of this".  I would reply, "You asked".   I knew what I had done wasn't right and there was consequences.  I got the penalties for what I did.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_ Oh my Goodness....should I even tell it all here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I lost my virginity to a 24 year old when I was 16._

 
Omg! Me too. lol

The dude thought I was lying about my age. But I showed him my school id. Then he thought I was lying when I said "I'm a virgin".  
When I was younger (well, until now), I prefer older guys.  Younger and same age guys don't float my boat.


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 17, 2008)

I always used to lie about my grades and forge my mom's signature when we needed our halfway thru the grading period reports signed by a parent.
I used to play mean pranks on people I didn't like when I was in high school. I used to lie to my parents about what friends I was hanging out with so I could go get stoned in high school. I feel so guilty for this, but in my senior year of high school, I had been smoking pot all day at school in the parking lot because it was Senior Day and it was the day before we left for our Senior trip and a bunch of us were being EXTREMELY bad. Our school was so bad about keeping up with kids on drugs so all the kids did pot/coke in high school. Well my friends decided they wanted to go swimming and smoke some more and I wanted to go too, so my friend brought me home so I could get a change of clothes but I told my dad it was to work on a school project when all I did was go swimming and get high. I feel horrible looking back on it, it was over 4 years ago but I still feel so guilty & ashamed.


----------



## jenavii (Oct 17, 2008)

I was always a nice person, and hardly ever lie to anyone besides my parents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



in 9th grade i would ditch school go hang out gangster guys who were usualy way older than me.
i would help my friends sneak out and run away.
I started drinking when i was 12 years old. had my first hang over at 13 and didnt drink again untill i ws 16.
I smoked weed for the first time when i was like 15 years old and then did it on and off untill i was like 19.
i would stay out all night, ditch school, hardly be home, yell at my mom. 
Never stole anything tho.
But im a good girl now, never tried anything besides alcohol and weed that wasn't medicated. Once i had to take SOMA's for back pains...they're awesome! lol


----------



## TDoll (Oct 17, 2008)

Elementary years:
Faked sick at least twice a month to come home from school to hang out with my mom...my favorite "illness" was "hot flashes".  lol...I was the only menopausal kid in my school.

I gave the finger a lot...I got in trouble doing that at skate night to a mean girl once

I had a potty-mouth and taught my friends how to curse properly

High School:
Me and my friends would sneak booze into football games in Chick-fil-A cups right past the school cops....such rebels.

Street racing

I was a master-forger

Skipped class to go to the lake.  I can't mention any more details.  

Lied to go spend weekends in Athens for UGA games...what was I thinking. I'm totally not a GA fan. This is probably the one I'm most ashamed about.  ROLL TIDE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The rest shall go unmentioned...

I can't believe I didn't get into more trouble.  I was so dumb! I think about some stuff I did and think how dangerous and stupid I was.  But you live and you learn. I feel I'm a much more cautious and responsible adult now because of those mistakes...lol.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 17, 2008)

I lied about alot of things to my parents. I wanted to go to a Good Charlotte concert so bad in the 8th grade (it was on a school night) I lied to my parents and told them I was going to a museum with a friend when I really went to the concert. She figured it out when I ended up coming home at midnight from the "museum." I was in so much trouble... but mostly the silent treatment which is awful because I always talk to my mom and it makes me sad when she is upset with me (I realize this now) but back then I was all about 'well if you won't let me, i'm gonna do it anyway'


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 18, 2008)

I was a compulsive liar up until I was about 7-8. I also loved getting other kids in trouble. Ummm, I told my sister that she was adopted. I made up some elaborate story about how she was really Asian because her eyes were smaller than mine. Sometimes I told her she was African, and sometimes I told my family was all vampires and we adopted her so that if we ran out of food we could eat her. I told my neighbors to eat grass and leaves...Called 911 when I was 8 because my sister and I were fighting and she told me I broke her finger (yeah, they sent firetrucks and cops to the house. the whole shebang)... In retrospect, I was a giant a-hole as a child.


----------



## preciouscharm (Oct 18, 2008)

Sneaking out almost every other night and staying out till my dad left for work at 5 am! Party as if I was 21 but I was only 14/15. 
 I'm the TOTAL opposite now... and glad I got that out of my system =P


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 18, 2008)

I wasn't so much _bad_ as I was ballsy... I'm pretty borderline sociopathic(I think I'm invincible,don't need to follow the rules,I'm very antisocial,etc.)..I was pretty straight-laced though,I made straight A's, had one boyfriend, had the occasional beer/bar, my only problem was fighting, and *telling teachers off*, everyone though I was physcho.lol. BUT I _never _lied/cheated and I never stole anything. Just wasn't my thing I guess.



SoI can name 4 teachers who have said "Never in my 25 years of teaching have I had to give a detention!!" and of course I would retort with something along the lines of "First time for everything Asshole" 
...I just could not stand unfair teachers and kids who thought they were badasses.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I wasn't so much bad as I was ballsy..I was pretty straight-laced,I made straight A's, had one boyfriend, had the occasional beer/bar, my only problem was fighting, and *telling teachers off*(I used to have a HUGE temper problem/no filter) I can name 4 teachers who have said "Never in my 25 years of teaching have I had to give a detention!!" and of course I would retort with something along the lines of "First time for everything Asshole" ...I just could not stand unfair teachers and kids who thought they were badasses. I think I was a good medium as a kid. Now as a toddler, my mom swears I was the meanest kid alive...cursing, biting, running down the street naked while cursing. yep. Now I'm the most mello person ever. pretty funny irony._

 
that's soo funny.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 18, 2008)

I snuck boys in the house while my parents were sleeping and also snuck out a lot to meet boys.  My parents were really heavy sleepers and never really knew about it 90% of the time.  

I was also pretty rude to my parents and rarely listened to anything that they had to say.  I now feel afwul about what a s**t I was to them in my jr high and high school years.  Luckily I turned out ok in my 20s so I think that they have forgiven me for all of those hellish teenage years!


----------



## xsavagex (Oct 18, 2008)

Hrmm i've always been good.
As a kid i guess i'd forge mum signature. Or lie a little bit but not much.

As a teen (which i still am) i've lied like once about where i was but i'ev never done anything bad.

Damn i'm so boring!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 18, 2008)

I was a really bad kid lol.  Thinking back, I'm like damn...I was crazy lol.  I wouldn't do half the stuff I did back then, now.

Really mean, thought I was the shit and I could fight anyone.  Would call out anyone staring at me.  Steal, lie, run away, talked back to my parents or not even listen all together.  I was into graffiti so I use to go out on the town and "tag" every where I could fit my name. Starting partying at 14 and hanging out with a much older crowd and lied about my age.  Snuck out of the house all the time.  Went to raves and stayed up all night on all of the above.  Skipped school all the time to go and hang out/party with friends. 

Basically anything you can think of being "bad", that was me.

They say your kids will be twice as bad as you were, shit...I'm in trouble!!! LOL


----------



## TangoMango (Oct 18, 2008)

I was horrible when I was younger! I used to fight all the time, and I got suspended in grade 2. However, I would fight because people would pick on me because I was little. 

The last fight I got into was in grade 11, with this fool. Imagine some dude is inches away screaming in your face, wouldn't you hit him in the face with a book? Especially after you warned him to get out of your face?

I would fall asleep in my grade 10 history class.

All of friends from elementary school say that one minute, I would be happy and nice as pie, but the next minute, I would kicking sand in their faces.

Skip some classes to go shop.

That's about it though.


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 18, 2008)

man, i didn't realize some of the stuff i did was so common until now.  anyway, i used to steal too, up until i was about 18.  i started in 6th grade and my friend and i would steal tons of makeup from woolworth's and go home and exchange it between us.  i got caught once when i was like 15 trying to steal a sinead o'connor tape.

i used to sneak my boyfriends in my room and i was caught several times even.   i didn't care, i was a total perv in my late teens.  with my first boyfriend i would always ask to go to the mall and then he'd meet up with me and we'd make out in various off limits places there.  once we got caught in a back inventory room of jcpenney and i remember the lady who caught us had a super shocked look on her face then walked out.  hahaha  i also lost my virginity to him when i was 14 and it happened in a church! (i'm going to hell for that one).   i also used to do acid with my friends at school too.  that's really the only drug i tried back then though.  oh i also started drinking when i was 16.  

the worst thing i feel horrible about to this day is that when i was 13, i used to steal $20 bills like once a week from my grandfather to go buy the cure's tapes at the record store because i was super obsessed at the time.  i also stole a blank check once from my grandmother and cashed it for $200 using an ID that my boyfriend at the time stole from a girl at his college.  i'm surprised she never noticed it was missing from her bank.  i stopped stealing money from my grandfather when he started noticing money was missing though.  

the worst thing i've probably done was forge a money order for my ex-husband to cash (which he eventually got a felony for) when i was 18.  it was in my mailbox that was supposed to go across the street initially and it was completely my idea.

i'm a super shitty person for the last two things.  if i could go back and change those things i definitely would.  

ugh now i'm kinda disgusted with myself.  but yeah, i'm a totally different person now thank heavens.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 18, 2008)

Snuck out of the house (that's how I got the girls)....LOL
Hunching in the car with my boyfriend (that's also how I got the girls).....
skipping school (til I learned better)
Cursing like a freaking sailor (a habit I still can't break sometimes)
I stole a cigarette and tried to smoke it when I was 9
I mixed chemicals in the laundry room because they turned colors and I was amazed....
boy I could go on forever......but I wasn't THAT bad....LOL


----------



## dudeee (Oct 20, 2008)

I was a goody two shoes, I guess. LOL.

I never smoked cigarettes, experimented with drugs, snuck out, drank alcohol, etc. The only bad things I did were ditch class and get some not-so-good grades. I had friends who liked to steal, smoke weed, party, and mess around, but for some reason I was never like that. *shrugs*


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 20, 2008)

Basically the worst I was as a kid.... I was such a bitch to my little sister. I feel so bad looking bad because she is pretty much the best sister in the world, and she worshiped me when we were little and I treated her like shit. For example, if Mum gave all of us kids an equal amount of candy I would convince her to give me most of hers. I would blame her for everything bad I did, to her face and to my mum. And she would always take it and not tell on me, because she thought I was the greatest. *makes guilty face* Thank god she forgives me now for being such a bitch, and we have a really good relationship now.

When I was a teen, the worst thing I ever did was sneak my bf into my room at night. Which isn't nearly as bad as it sounds, he always slept downstairs because he lived an hour away and my parents didn't want him driving home late at night if we went out to a late movie or dinner. So I just brought him upstairs to my room, but inevitably we got trapped there because my room was right off the kitchen and my parents would always wake up and play cribbage right outside my door for like, an hour, while we huddled inside my room and tried to be quiet so they wouldn't catch us. And THEN I found out from the aforementioned sister that they knew the whole time and didn't care!!! That or I told them we were going to see a movie in a nearby town where there was a theatre, but really we just parked somewhere in the countryside around my hometown and had sex in the car. I know the countryside around that town so freaking well. I know all the places you can park without attracting attention, and I also recently passed on a lot of my knowledge on to my little sister, hopefully making up for my former bitchiness. I also know all the good positions for car sex. I also had sex all over the house and told my sibs where so they never wanted to sit in those places or use that place at the table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which now that I think about it probably didn't help my sister forgive me. I would make a game of how risky we could be with having sex close to other people in the house, but more his house than mine. Nearly got caught a couple times. 

I was so good with everything else, have never done drugs, didn't have a drink until I was 17 in a province where the drinking age is 18, didn't get drunk until I was legal, got good grades (I was the valedictorian), got into a good university... all my misbehaviours as a teen had to do with sex.


----------



## Willa (Oct 20, 2008)

As a kid I stole my friend... We both had an erasers collection... and she had THE one I wanted. Shame on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As a teen, I didnt do lots a bad things since my parents were very permissive. But I did lose my virginity to a 21 years when I was 15, and I regret that a LOT. My parents were at home having a party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Smoked pot here and there but I don't consider this as a bad thing since I believe it's not worst than drinking. 

I was MEAN to my sister who's 6 years younger. 
Now I see how I was mean to her, but back then I was in a self defense mode because of my father's abbusive language on me all the time. I would do the same to my sister...


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Oct 20, 2008)

I used to skip school sometimes. My parents usually knew about it though cause it was pretty much always on "national skip day". That's about it.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm actually pretty boring lol these are some of the things i've done:

Skipped lessons

Got excluded from school for skipping lessons and generally being rude to teachers
I went through a phase of stealing from PRIMARK,yes, PRIMARK lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i remember once, not long ago, i walked in after school with my friend, i put a skirt on under my school skirt and walked out LOL Another time my boots were REALLY aching my feet so i took my boots off, walked in my bare feet and walked out with a brand new pair of comfy shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stolen from other places....never from people though

I used to hit my sister, who's 5 years older than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that's pretty much it, i've never drank, smoked, or been involved in any kind of drug-taking.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 22, 2008)

I was an awful bitch in high school and I am still kind of bitchy.

I also made fun of people literally right behind their backs,My best friend and I are extremely guilty of this, we look back and we get a little sad that we were so horrible. 

I ditched school and went home ,Or I would just stay home all day . (my dad worked from 5Am until 5pm so he never knew the difference) 

I LIED about my grades .. ALL......THE.......TIME!. I also Lied constantly about my homework being done. Like on a daily basis. 

After high school , I broke up with my boyfriend I had all senior year, and Started dating some guys, and I had to lie to my dad about where I was going because he would never allow it. It was very sad and I regret it *very very* much. I also met people off the internet and put myself in dangerous situations and when I look back on it I thank my lucky stars that I am still alive.

but thats it , I never got involved in underage drinking , I have never done any kind of drug, and I didn't have sex until I was like 21 years old.

now that I remember, I also had a Extremely bad temper, I would tell off anyone who put a bit of attitude towards me, my parents, Teachers even the principal.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm still a kid/ teen and I'll admit, I've done things that most people would consider "bad".

I drink beer.

I smoke weed.

I curse and tell dirty jokes.

I make fun of people.

I once peed in a friend's soda but he didn't drink it because he knew what happened.

I "almost" got in a physical fight with this bitch.

I like to race shopping carts in parking lots.

But other than that, I'm perfect. lawlz


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 22, 2008)

I wasn't really a bad kid, the worse thing I could think of was cheating on my math homework every single day from 5th to 6th grade lol.  We all did it though, everybody sat at the lunch tables faaaaaar away from the classroom and copied each other's work.  

As a teen, I had really inappropriate relationships online.  I had a million AOL screennames and went into chatrooms I didn't belong in and talked to people I didn't need to be talking to.  It was mostly out of boredom, but then a few months in, some creepy person used my AOL information to get my name and email, and kept emailing me and telling me he was gonna find me and find out where I lived and whatnot.  Lucky for me I never used my real name or address or numbers or anything, but it scared the shit out of me because he was very persistent and seemed like he was smart enough to eventually figure me out.  I changed the passwords to all the accounts and stopped using them, and for awhile I didn't even look at my computer except to do homework.  That's probably the worst of it, I've always been a bit of a nerd, and a little too curious for my own good.  It was always something they warned us about in school, but I thought I was just so goddamn smart.  I've since absolutely learned my lesson, and even ran a program at my old job at an elementary school telling that story (with a pseudonym) to 5th and 6th graders and teaching them how to use the Net safely; I'm a super nazi about my younger relatives using the internet too, I don't want them to be stupid like I was.

Less serious infractions:
I used to let my friends drive my car (soooo not allowed!).
And I used to race my car with one of my friends in the parking lot and down the hill in front of my school.  My dad would come home and think something was wrong with my car because it was always hot and smelled like burnt rubber lol.  Who cares, I ALWAYS won!

I graduated high school at a young age, but my friends were always older than me.  So we mostly hung out at their houses and they'd provide me with alcohol.  To be truthful though, I'm pretty sure my mom knew about it, but her only concern was that I didn't drive after drinking.  She even told me that if I was out somewhere drinking and didn't have a ride, that she'd come get me, no questions asked and no punishment.

Funny story because I was a such a square: 
I remember the first real "house party" I was going to in high school.  Me and all the other girls told our parents we were sleeping over another girls house, and when they asked for a phone number, we elected a sober girl and gave her number so that she would be sober enough to answer the phone and pretend to be whatever girl's mom.  It was so elaborate!  But I felt really really bad about it and I was not having fun at the party.  And I'd never seen drunk people before in my life, and because my friends, except for Sober Girl were all drunk, their behavior was upsetting to me, and about 3 hours into the party, I went outside crying about how I hated that I was lying to my mom and that everybody in there was acting like an asshole and that I just wanted to go home.  Sober Girl drove me home and explained (lied) to my mom that I got into an argument with another girl at the slumber party and that I was too upset to stay so she was bringing me home.  How cool was I lol!


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 23, 2008)

I love some of these stories....I was horrible! I'm still a teenager.. At the age of 13 I met some really fucked up people who I thought were the coolest people on earth, and I eventually developed a coke & pill habit, & I was a complete nighmare until I was 15. I'm diabetic, and I refused to take my insulin a lot, so I winded up in hospital about 10 times for ketoacidosis..  I loved playing tricks like staying out for days on end, and was barely in school...and stole lots of money from my Mum which I only finished paying back a year ago. Tragic, ...Should I really be sharing this? Oh well, Haha!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Oct 24, 2008)

HAha. This thread is fukn jkkks!! just remembered this website, now i'm back after like 3/4 months. 
Anyway, still a teenager but I've grown up a lot in the past 2 years I guess. 
So dumb shit I've done/still do... steal regularly from AA (not anymore!), e pills almost every weekend and at school, coke, weed, shrooms, underage drinking (still do it, but not that bad), smoke, friends with wayyy older guys, met up with them (but they were strictly platonic relationships), snuck out, lied about being somwhere "respectable" for days even though i just crashed at friends' houses and partied, and I skip at least one class everyday.
Oh, and when I was small I use to be a huge asshole to teachers, swearing, making them cry, getting the class riled up and reaping havoc LOL "class clown" I guess you could call it.
Once when i was 4 my mom wouldn't buy me this hole puncher that punched out a balloon and birthday cake so i "didnt put it back" Hehe.
Blah, anyway I've smartened up for the most part.


----------



## MAG shit (Apr 7, 2013)

As a kid...I went throught my window and sat at the very top of our roof for long periods of time and i never got caught...I also snuck out a bunch when i was 12-13 
  	when i was a teen oh man oh man 
  	I smoked weed with my friends
  	got drunk a lot 
  	beat some kid up...


----------



## LOLZ (Jul 3, 2013)

Aha I'm not saying I'm all badass but I'm pretty sure skipping lessons and shoplifting and stealing from your parents isn't that bad? I'm only a young teen atm and I smoke, drink a lot and get high regularly. I'm constantly moving out and crashing on my friends couches. I remember in year 7 I used to go up to the old abandonned house with guys aha. I regret most the things I do as it doesn't get me anyway and it just means I'm constantly in trouble with parents/teachers/police ahaha, hey I guess being a teens all about living


----------



## Destinylove12 (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow after reading all these posts, my childhood seems like nothing...  I used to sneak out once or twice while my parents were off at work or something.  Ok, I lied about almost everything. I lied about 'just did nothing' while I acttuly watched tv all day. I lied about every little detail at school. There wasn't a single thing that went by without a lie. Ummmmm. I stole like twenty things when I was young, like a kid young. I used to steal toys from open houses, I stole a toy bear from my aunts friends house once. (She is almost like family so I wouldnt say she was a random person.) I also was about to steal a doll but put it back. I'm not sure how I stole things. It wasn't like I had a bag to put things in but I guess I hid it under my shirt  Ok...I feel lame. I didn't smoke, Dirac, or anything else like that Oh well I guess when I snuck out it would be to go into an abbondoned building nearby.(across the street) or go to this resturaunt (also across the street) And just look inside. I would ask the waitor or something of the resturaunt if there was a menu and I would take the menu and run Hmm, I guess again I wounld run across the street while my parents were out. This was of course for reasons of rebel, excitement, or just being bored. I was always there when parents arrived back.


----------

